# Date Set For The 2007 Se Outbackers Fall Rally In The Mountains



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

The date for the 2007 Southeastern Fall Rally in the Mountains has been set for October 26-28.

Come one Come all, for some crisp fall camping in the Smokies.

We will be using Moonshine Creek Campground. Link below.

Moonshine Creek Campground

All the information on the rally is in the first post of the "2007 Southeastern Fall Rally in the Mountains" thread. Click on link below.

2007 Southeastern Fall Rally in the Mountains

*You need to make your reservations very soon because campgrounds in this area fill up very quick for this time of year.*

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we are in on this rally too.
please let them know your with the outback group.
they will book our site together.

campingnut18..


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I just called and extended my stay. I will now be there from the 21st to the 28th!!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> I just called and extended my stay. I will now be there from the 21st to the 28th!!!


I did the same thing Lee.

Leon


----------

